# Can dogs get stringhalt?



## Mince Pie (8 February 2013)

My 6 year old collie has started moving funny on his back left leg, every now and again he won't put weight on it and then when he does he almost stamps it back down - he has seen the vet and they can't find anything wrong - xrays to check for HD and also checked ligaments[\u] - this only lasts for a few strides and then he's back to normal. If it was a horse I'd say he has stringhalt but can dogs get that?


----------

